# Glenwood Swap this weekend



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Alpine Quest Sports in Glenwood Springs, CO is having its annual swap & sale at our NEW LOCATION this weekend. Saturday & Sunday only.

Sat & Sun May 30-31
9am-5pm

Buy & Sell new & used kayaks, SUPs, rafts and related gear.

Kayak Swap & Sale

Bring in your used equipment any time today or Sat am.

970-928-9949

Our NEW LOCATION is in West Glenwood right off the I-70 exit in between the Honda dealership and Discount Tire. 0062 County Road 135


----------

